# installation from win-unetbootin hangs...



## jumbotron (May 11, 2010)

at 
looking up host ftp.reebsd.org
Cannot resolve hostname 'tp.freebsd.org'! are you sure that you name sever,gateway and network interface are correctly configured?
then
Unable o get proper FTP path.FTP media not initialized
then
Unable to open base/base.inf: i/o error...reinitialize media?

i dunno want spend on cd's,got pendrive 1gb and can't boot..

what to do?


----------



## jumbotron (May 11, 2010)

got dhcp


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2010)

Try choosing FTP Passive.  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-media.html


----------



## jumbotron (May 12, 2010)

nope! same thing!! something's very wrong with this netinstall...if i disable the winBUG$ firewalll would help?

x(


----------



## jumbotron (May 12, 2010)

to remember: i'm in winBUG$ with unetbootin,got pendrive(if helps)...


----------



## redchard (May 12, 2010)

I have never used unetbootin so this might be a stupid question/suggestion:

Did you try downloading the iso(-s) from here, and then creating your usb from a locally mounted iso?

That way you don't have to create the usb directly from ftp, or burn a cd, no?

Sorry if I've misunderstood your situation.


----------



## redchard (May 12, 2010)

This old thread seems pertinent.


----------



## jumbotron (May 13, 2010)

i had the *pc**bsd* 7.0 fibonacci cd's...now got instaled but need to no how the hell upgrade from 7 to 8 version...dunno wanna new instalation!

is there a command? what about 
	
	



```
# freebsd-update install
```
 or 
	
	



```
freebsd-update -r 8.0-RELEASE upgrade
```


----------



## wokko (May 14, 2010)

unetbootin wont boot so your better off using dd command


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

well...still *can't* install from unetbootin/windows...i don't gonna/wanna to buy a cd/dvd,got usb 256mb...can i do something with that? i mean with that 2 tools...


----------



## klanger (Jun 14, 2010)

I can post you a blanck CD if you are short of 0.5$ (or less) or if you don't have CD-R anywhere near. 

There is an option - a small img file or iso file "boot-only" and from there you can install via internet cable FBSD. This should fit  your small usb-stick.

Also, you can install VirtualBox on your Windows Machine and inside VB install FreeBSD or PCBSD and from there use dd - which is IMHO a massive waste of time (time is money?!) but it should work.


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

klanger said:
			
		

> you can install VirtualBox on your Windows Machine and inside VB install FreeBSD or PCBSD and from there use dd



sounds good to me! what does dd mean? if it is possible to install from vb to *HD* i'd do it...


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

> if it is possible to install from vb to HD i'd do it...


As i remember you can with vmware.


----------



## klanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't install it from any virtual machine since you don't know and don't want to know what dd command is (google it).

That is off topic.

Now, after rereading all your posts, it seems that you do have PC-BSD 7.0 on one of your computers.

Power it up, wait until it PC-BSD boots, download a copy of new 8.0 PC-BSD (follow link for isohttp://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/152/11/#bootonlycd or imghttp://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/152/11/#bootonlyusb. Save those files in your user directory (eg. /usr/home/johnsmith), open terminal (konsole in KDE) and type 
	
	



```
su
```
 and your root password.
Now copy and paste this line into terninal (konsole) 
	
	



```
dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m
```
 but before that edit it so you have something like this for our eg johnsmith 
	
	



```
dd if=/usr/home/jonhsmith/PCBSD8.0-x86-USB.img of=/dev/da0 bs=1m
```
.

As for /dev/da0 you should use 
	
	



```
dmesg
```
 in terminal after insrting usb-stick to your computer to see if it really is called da0 (should be).

What ever way you choose for installing FreeBSD, don't use FBSD install iso - for you PC-BSD GUI installer should be much better and easier for installing FreeBSD (it is just point&click).

___

Other way is  to use bootonly iso (40MB - will fit your small usb-stick)


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 15, 2010)

Thx homie!

first --> got xp only
second --> can boot from unetbootin(the inconvenient is media installation)
third --> i'm going to try bootonly.iso
_____________________________________
edit

impossible to boot:

*searching for boot record from USB RMD-FDD..OK*
then hangs!


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 15, 2010)

wokko said:
			
		

> unetbootin wont boot



u r wrong!


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 15, 2010)

Wonder how i can choose ethernet connection while installing...

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2087


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 16, 2010)

somebody can instruct me how to fill this correct? 









> Without a Name Server the installation won't be able to convert a name
> like ftp.freebsd.org into a number (62.243.72.50).  And therefore will
> not be able to connect.



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-March/000456.html

seems i'm talking alone...seems no interest to help...do i have to write to developers?...x(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2010)

[ screaming removed ]

@jumbotron, if you post something like that again, you're out of here.


----------

